# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Femra dhe duhani!

## Dito

E nis kete teme me nje qellim mireberes dhe aspak me tendencen per t'i hequr te drejten seksit tjeter.
Perdite ne rruget e qytetit ku une punoj e jetoj, shoh gjithmone e me shume femra qe tymosin cigare njera pas tjetres. Do te doja te dija mendimin tuaj mbi kete aspekt dhe demin qe shkakton tek femrat ky ves mashkullor.
Do te doja mendimin tuaj se si e njeh historia femren ne lidhje me duhanin, dhe shume gjera te tjera qe ju deshironi te shprehni ne kete teme.

*Dito.*

----------


## Antipatrea

Une vete se pi dhe kur te qellon ndonjehere te puthesh ndonje qe e pi, te trazohet stomaku...ndonje dite do i vjell ndonjeres ne goje...iiiiiiii

----------


## ANED

Nuk e dija qe te pish duhan eshte ves mashkullor?!
 Megjitahte demet jane te medhaja, pervec semundjeve qe i dine te gjithe, tek femrat duhani shkakton plakjen e parakohshme te lekures. So girls dont smoke.
Ketu ku jam une nese nje femer pi duhan  ne rruge i vihen disa epitete jo te kendshme.

----------


## kleadoni

*DUHANI DEMTON RENDE SHENDETIN!!!!!!*

une jam kunder pirjes se duhanit edhe per meshkujt,jo me per femrat...... eshte e vertete qe te te femrat ndikon akoma me keq.kam degjuar qe nje femer(e njohura ime)ka humbur femine sepse pinte duhan,dhe abortoje....
ne nje gazete kohet e fundit kam lexuar qe ne itali nr i duhanpiresve ka rene rreth 2.400.000 ....por fatkeqesisht ato qe kane hequr dore nga duhani jane me shume meshkujt...

----------


## Dito

> Nuk e dija qe te pish duhan eshte ves mashkullor?!


Atehere t'i jap pergjigje kesaj pyetjeje dhe cudise shprehur nga ju: Mesa di une duhani ka nje histori shekullore, perpara shume shekujsh duhani pihej me OBE dhe me pas me Cibuk, e tani se fundmi pihet ne formen e cigares. Me thoni i/e dashur anetare mban mend nga historia ndonje femer me Pipen e OBE-s apo Cibuk-un ne buze?.
Besoj vazhdimin e di vete.
Nuk jam radikal ne ndalimin e ketij vesi, por thjesht e ngrita si problem dhe asgje me tej. C'do njeri ka te drejten e zgjedhjes se lire dhe per kete kjo teme nuk do te thote mos pini me duhan ju goca, sepse une nuk jam as i levizjes MJAFT, pa jo per gje :buzeqeshje: .

Urdhero nje pamje te dyfishte, dhe me thuaj cila do te pelqente.?

*Dito.*

----------


## _Elena_

> E nis kete teme me nje qellim mireberes dhe aspak me tendencen per t'i hequr te drejten seksit tjeter.
> Perdite ne rruget e qytetit ku une punoj e jetoj, shoh gjithmone e me shume femra qe tymosin cigare njera pas tjetres. Do te doja te dija mendimin tuaj mbi kete aspekt dhe demin qe shkakton tek femrat ky ves mashkullor.
> Do te doja mendimin tuaj se si e njeh historia femren ne lidhje me duhanin, dhe shume gjera te tjera qe ju deshironi te shprehni ne kete teme.
> 
> *Dito.*



*Spo te kuptoj Dito 
E pse thua qe eshte ves mashkullor? 
Pse duhet te pin duhen  meshkujt dhe jo femrat?
Mos harro qe jemi ne 2006 dhe cdo gje ka perparuar nuk jemi me ne kohen e xhaxhi Enverit 
Si ka ardhe koha cdo gje eshte e barabarte qofte femer dhe mashkull 
kshu qe nuk ka ndonje te keqe qe nje femer eshte perdorues duhani 

Duhani shkatron shendetin kshu qe eshte mire te mos e perdori asnjeri si femer dhe mashkull 

Gje qe nuk ka per te ndodhur se shumica jan perdorues duhani 
*

----------


## Dito

> Spo te kuptoj Dito 
> E pse thua qe eshte ves mashkullor?



Lexo postin tim me siper dhe pergjigju atij posti qe kam shkruar me lart per ANDE dhe e kupton vete arsyen me pas.
Problemi kryesor i nje femre ne ditet e sotme eshte ndienja e persekutimit qe ka te ngulitur ne mendje, sipas se cilave meshkujt i ndalojne dhe i privojne nga kenaqesi te ndryshme. Qe per hir te se vertetes nuk qendron fare.

*Dito.*

----------


## Visage

C'te them per duhanin.  Nuk jam dakort qe te pihet nga asnje, meshkuj apo femra.  Por nga ana tjeter eshte zgjedhje personale nese dikush e pi apo jo.  

Sa per femrat, eshte e njejta gje, nese iu pelqen do t'a pijne duhanin, ashtu si edhe meshkujt.

Dhe per ata qe thone qe eshte ves mashkullor pffffffffffffff.:P  Aman, na lini rehat me gjithe keto stereotipe te vjetra qe s'kane asnje baze.  Pse qenka ves mashkullor, apo ne femrat nuk e thithim aq mire duhanin sa ju, apo s'e mbajme sic duhet duhanin ne dore.  Pfffffffffffffffffffff.

----------


## DEA27

se kuptova se ku do te dalesh me kete temen "femrat dhe duhani" sikur vetem femrat e pine. je totalish gabim ne te gjitha fjalite qe je shprehur, qe nga te ashtuquajturin sipas teje "zakon mashkullor'.dhe deri tek "demin qe shkakton tek femrat ky ves"!!!1

nuk kam se cfare diskutoj ne kete teme se eshte komplet ''nonsense'

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Duhani i demton si femrat dhe meshkujt njelloj.
I vetmi ndryshim mes mashkullit dhe femres qe pijne duhan eshte se femra e bo bishtin e cigares kuq.
Si kercejne gocat sikur nami u bo se tjetri hapi nje teme per femrat duhonpirrese.

----------


## YaSmiN

Une per vete e pi nje dite do vendos qe do ta le edhe do ta le sic e kishalene edhe fillova prap.Zakonisht femrat duhanin e fillojne me shoqerine nje ndarje nga i dashuri edhe me shume menyra te tjera duhet te kesh deshire ta lesh edhe do ta lesh.Babai im e la pas 36 vjetesh pa asnje mundim te vogel thjesht diten tjeter nuk piu me cigare.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Une kam ber nje trajnim per "Duhanin" dhe ne lidhje me femren eshte shume shume i demshem,duke filluar nga femija qe ajo do te linde,kacer i ndryshem,agresivitet i ndjeshem & crregullime te tjera te organizmit.

Vajza/Teta/Gjyshe..c`fardo moshe te jeni ju qe e pini duhanin,hiqni dore sepse e dini fare mire qe "SMOKING KILLSSSSSSSS"*

----------


## Rockgirl

Jane meshkujt ato qe i detyrojne femrat te pine cigare kur nuk pija cigare e kisha shume te veshtire te puthja dike qe pinte cigare madje kishte raste qe vetem per faktin qe pinte cigare i dashur sme shkonte mendja me e puth.Ndersa tani qe e pi dhe vete eshte me ndryshe,te pakten sme shpifet.

Ne fakt cigarja tek femrat shkakton me shume deme te femrat se te meshkujt si:demtimin e lekurese,femrat qe konsumojn duhan abortojn lehte  dhe shpesh here kane aborte natyrale,kane shtatzani te veshtire dhe mund ti  lindin femijet me probleme.
Gjithastu pirjen e duhanit e nxit dhe shoqeria.Nqs ti ben pjese ne nje grup shoqeror qe konsumon duhan eshte e pamundur qe ti te mos ndezesh nje  se fundja dhe po nuk e pive ti merr20% te duhanit qe konsumohet aty....per me teper qe te rinjte shqiptare kalojne nje kohe te konsiderushme bashke.

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

Per mua duhanin sduhet ta pije as femra as mashkulli...sme duket dicka e nevojshme. 

Ne familjen time e kane pire shumica,dhe une e urrej.Se duroj dot.

----------


## PINK

> e kisha vendos te mos shkruja ke kjo tem. por fakti qe sa her e lexoj titullin me ngrihet edhe nji nerv perpjet. 
> Shum sexist kjo tema sme pelqe hic qe e ke hap aq me teper qe vazhdoni ta diskutoni...
> 
> klejzi



LooL , Na ju  ngriten leshrat perpjete Milanistes per nje cigare .  :ngerdheshje:  (ndize nje nami u beft )

Vetem ne kete pike  bashkohem per here te pare ne historine e posteve ne forumin skipetar me Diton/Odeonin . 

Cigarja eshte ves i keq shume , femren e shemto shume , vjen era duhan ... a jajaja , ja heq ate freskine femerore qe karakterizohet, fillon vjen era mashkull  :ngerdheshje: 

Sorry nuk dua te ofendoj askend ketu femra apo meshkuj qofshin. Eshte vetem nje mendim personal. Ja kshu .

----------


## Leila

Teme seksiste, s'e luan topi, por edhe une liberalja s'i duroj dot femrat me cigare ne dore. Deri para ca kohesh s'kisha asnje problem, deri sa pashe nje Shqiptare qe me erdhi turp ta quaja patriote ne mes te miqve te mij Amerikane. Mu fiksua, ndoshta krejt padrejtesisht dhe jo per faj te cigares, sepse ajo femer i kishte te gjitha veset dhe stereotipat e nje prostitute, qe nga makiazhi/veshja e deri te ecja/e folura/gjestet, tamam nga ato qe nxjerrin neper filma ku behet fjale per ndo nje femer Shqiptare (filma per te cilet ne forumistat jemi ankuar kaq shume keto kohet e fundit). Te keqen s'e kish duhani i shkrete, por ajo tjetra qe ma shpifi per sa te jem gjalle e tani me semur pamja e nje femre me cigare ne dore, aq me teper kur krekoset si garipe (nje pyetje -- dhe vertete, pse femrat qe pijne cigare u duket vetja garipe? lol) Le mo kur thone edhe ca qe e bejne prej shoqerise. Ku jemi ne keshtu, ne shkolle fillore me hallet e presionit psikologjik te moshatareve tane? Pfff... Dhe se fundi, mund te mesohesh me tymin e cigares se tjetrit pa e filluar ti vete cigaren. I have.

----------


## Humdinger

> E nis kete teme me nje qellim mireberes dhe aspak me tendencen per t'i hequr te drejten seksit tjeter.
> Perdite ne rruget e qytetit ku une punoj e jetoj, shoh gjithmone e me shume femra qe tymosin cigare njera pas tjetres. Do te doja te dija mendimin tuaj mbi kete aspekt dhe demin qe shkakton tek femrat ky ves mashkullor.
> Do te doja mendimin tuaj se si e njeh historia femren ne lidhje me duhanin, dhe shume gjera te tjera qe ju deshironi te shprehni ne kete teme.
> 
> *Dito.*


Kush e cilësoi ves mashkullor cigaren??!!
Anadollakët apo fanatikët??!!
Femra nuk mund të ketë forcën e një mashkulli në sende të rënda për ti ngritur, por jo për shumë të tjera të "lehta" ku hyn cigarja dhe pijet e ndryshme.
Ashtu siç bën dëm tek meshkujt, po ashtu bën edhe tek femrat...nuk ka "gërshërë" për ti ndarë me sekse. Pse nuk shqetësohesh për veten ti që e pi, por u shqetësoke se e pinë femrat, apo s'po gjen më cigare aq lehtë sa i gjeje më parë ??!!

PS:
Temat nuk janë monopol i atij që i hap...dhe "luftrat" i kërkojnë ata që i quajnë "luftra".

----------


## romeoOOO

Mjafton te boni qef se nje jete kemi!  :ngerdheshje: 


Lejini paragjykimet menjane nje here dhe qetesohuni pak!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## hope31

perderisa duhani eshte i demshem per shendetin e njeriut

atehere ketu nuk shoh ndonje dallim ne rendimin e situates, nese personi qe pi duhan eshte femer/mashkull.

----------


## Leila

> E ke pershkruar bukur shume kete patrioten tate. Por eshte per te ardhur keq qe ato miqte e tu amerikon qe nuk i pershkrove fare sesi vishen, ca makiazhi bojne dhe ca pijne. Nuk e kuptoj pse gjithe ky nencmim per nje goce shqiptare dhe pse gjithe ky admirim per amerikont? Goce ne qe jetojme ne Amerike i dijme mire kush jane amerikont dhe si vishin dhe ca pijne dhe ca lepijne kshtu qe e kishe pak komentin degjerues per ate gocen shqiptare.


Si ishte titulli i atij filmit ku nxorren nje femer "Shqiptare" si prostitute qe beri buje ketu ne forum? Dolen forumistet, "Femrat Shqiptare s'jane ashtu, nuk sillen ashtu, nuk duken ashtu" etj. etj., por ja qe une e vertetova se ka Shqiptare si ajo e filmit. Per ate lloj njeriu e kam fjalen. Dhe une do shoh me percmim SECILEN femer Shqiptare qe i jep material te huajve te na shohin me ate sy. Ta them une si vishen e lyhen shoqet e mia Amerikane -- me klas! Dhe po ashtu edhe Shqiptaret. Te tjerave as u hedh syte si qenie, qofshin Amerikane, qofshin Shqiptare. Nuk ka te beje puna e lekut qe te dukesh njeri dinjitoz, por menyra se si you carry yourself (te pakten ne publik). Ti na qenkesh kaq patriot i madh sa qe per hir te Shqiptarizmit te madh qe ke ne shpirt, do veje e do shoqeroheshe me femra te tilla qe frymezojne mediat ne menyre kaq negative nderkohe qe gjithe Shqiptaret e tjere (ata normalet) shtiren sikur s'i njohin persona te tille... lol.

Ti Dito-harbuti, qe nuk di te beke as muhabet normal pa u sherrosur e pa u share kur nuk te shau njeri, i di mire c'jane bibat te tipit Liljana Kondakci per te cilat na deklarove me te madhe se na paskeshe "respekt" per te. Haaaa! Kur ke respekt per njerez pislleku me nam, as me behet vone ke tjeter na quan "bibe" zoteria jote... lol. Hajt... me shendet... do te te kaloje edhe semundja e delirit te madheshtise.

----------

